# Bending 1/2" EMT in 3/4" bender



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Do a multi-shot bend.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Segment bending, its quick and easy.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Stop wasting time trying to match the radius and get the job done.

Sorry but unless the customer has asked for this type of work doing it is only a self indulgent waste of time.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Conduit Phil said:


> Anyone ever bend 1/2" EMT in a 3/4" bender so the bend radius matches the 3/4" conduit on a rack? I tried doing it, but the pipe seems to flatten out a bit cause it lacks side support in the shoe. Any tips?


I can remember using a pair of vice grips on the back of the shoe but, its been a while.
I would go with the segment bends. You only have to figure out the first one and then it really will not take much longer than a regular bend.
It nice to see someone taking a bit of pride in their work and not just slopping it in.

What type of project are you on? Seems like a tight rack.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Erickson Bender. :thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

that's an interesting toy...can't say I like the look of the pipe racks though.


----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

Conduit Phil said:


> Anyone ever bend 1/2" EMT in a 3/4" bender so the bend radius matches the 3/4" conduit on a rack? I tried doing it, but the pipe seems to flatten out a bit cause it lacks side support in the shoe. Any tips?


 
I did it routinely with no apparent problem, perhaps your EMT quality is not what it should be . Sometimes when bending Emt with a short radius bender I would have to try to find a malleable Brand of Emt. BillW


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I have used a 3/4" bender on 1/2" conduit before with no issue. It must be the pipe.

I also appreciate you wanting to do the best possible job. I take alot of pride in my work too.

Don't listen to Bob. He may not care what his work looks like. Or the word "conduit" is synonymus with "union".


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Stop wasting time trying to match the radius and get the job done.
> 
> Sorry but unless the customer has asked for this type of work doing it is only a self indulgent waste of time.


I agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> I also appreciate you wanting to do the best possible job. I take alot of pride in my work too.
> 
> Don't listen to Bob. He may not care what his work looks like. Or the word "conduit" is synonymus with "union".


Nobody cares if the bends are the same radius. NOBODY!!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Stop wasting time trying to match the radius and get the job done.
> 
> Sorry but unless the customer has asked for this type of work doing it is only a self indulgent waste of time.


 uhm hm, allright then.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Nobody cares if the bends are the same radius. NOBODY!!


 
Phil cares.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

I care!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Phil cares.


Fantastic.

"That looks great Phil. Now get back to work!"


----------



## steve134 (Apr 5, 2008)

take some duct tape and line the shoe with about 8 layers. should keep the pipe from kinking..


----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> I care!


I Care!


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Honestly, Why even waste your time running 1/2" anymore. Just use 3/4" and be done with it, plan for the future. I know of a lot of companies that made that their SOP.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

electro916 said:


> Honestly, Why even waist your time running 1/2" anymore. Just use 3/4" and be done with it, plan for the future. I know of a lot of companies that made that their SOP.


 what they really need to abolish is 1/2" sched 40 pvc


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> what they really need to abolish is 1/2" sched 40 pvc


Schedule 80 too!


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

slide one of those silly little springs in the pipe or a piece of SO cord


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

nolabama said:


> slide one of those silly little springs in the pipe or a piece of SO cord


then get a conduit with a piece of SO stuck in it :laughing:

~Matt


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Stop wasting time trying to match the radius and get the job done.
> 
> Sorry but unless the customer has asked for this type of work doing it is only a self indulgent waste of time.


 
What Bob said :thumbup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> then get a conduit with a piece of SO stuck in it :laughing:
> 
> ~Matt


:thumbup:

either way the guy is trying to build a watch and we don't build watches


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electro916 said:


> Honestly, Why even waste your time running 1/2" anymore. Just use 3/4" and be done with it, plan for the future. I know of a lot of companies that made that their SOP.





BuzzKill said:


> what they really need to abolish is 1/2" sched 40 pvc


They both have their place. As for future use, why not run a 1.25"? Or a 2"? Heck, make it a 4" just in case. 

On that note, the only electrical product that seems truly worthless to me is the shallow handy box.


----------



## tcdavis66 (Nov 12, 2009)

Segmenting 1/2" sounds like overkill too me> Going extra for a nice look is ok, never know who may like it and might win some points, just depends on how visable it is and stuff. I wouldn't doubt that the conduit is getting cheaper and cheaper, come to think of it, I've noticed more flattening lately.-Chad


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> They both have their place. As for future use, why not run a 1.25"? Or a 2"? Heck, make it a 4" just in case.


There are those who say thay can pipe a house with 4" faster than I can rope it. :laughing:

On that note, the only electrical product that seems truly worthless to me is the shallow handy box. [/quote]



Peter D said:


> You use boxes?!?!?! :001_huh:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Who's piping a house in 4''???


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> Who's piping a house in 4''???


 I am....... A Power House:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> Who's piping a house in 4''???


The guys who turn them over in 50 hours.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

I find 1/2" is pretty useless but to each his own.
Doesn't take more time at all to match a radius at all. I definitely take pride in my pipe work.....make sure all the centers of the bends line up and spacing is correct. It's not that difficult to do a nice job......like I said I take pride in my craftsmanship I do however install alot of exposed work. I know any exposed work I come across I always look at. i try not to be too critical though because you never know why someone installed it that way if you werent there when the pipe went in.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Control Freak said:


> I find 1/2" is pretty useless but to each his own.
> Doesn't take more time at all to match a radius at all. I definitely take pride in my pipe work.....make sure all the centers of the bends line up and spacing is correct. It's not that difficult to do a nice job......like I said I take pride in my craftsmanship I do however install alot of exposed work. I know any exposed work I come across I always look at. i try not to be too critical though because you never know why someone installed it that way if you werent there when the pipe went in.


A wise man once said to me; "Quality will be remembered long after the price is forgotten."


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Nobody cares if the bends are the same radius. NOBODY!!


I agree. If I were that concerned about the pipe matching maybe I would BUY my own pipe and practice at home...not on the boss's time.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> I agree. If I were that concerned about the pipe matching maybe I would BUY my own pipe and practice at home...not on the boss's time.


 
But it doesn't take more time. All you do is use the deduct for that particular bender, in this case it is 6", put the conduit in and bend it. Where is the wasted time in that? Takes the same amount of time to use a 1/2" bender.........
also just give it lil shots. Do not try to complete the bend in one quick shot and it will come out nice. No wasted time, nice work, everybody is happy :thumbup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Bender*



Control Freak said:


> But it doesn't take more time. All you do is use the deduct for that particular bender, in this case it is 6", put the conduit in and bend it. Where is the wasted time in that? Takes the same amount of time to use a 1/2" bender.........
> also just give it lil shots. Do not try to complete the bend in one quick shot and it will come out nice. No wasted time, nice work, everybody is happy :thumbup:


I can't dissagree with you. If you know how and can do it quickly enough, then that is great. The post indicated that he kept flattening the pipe, it seemed like wasted time. I'm all in favor of a well built piping system. Here at FORD all is exposed and I would not want anyone judging me later.


----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> I can't dissagree with you. If you know how and can do it quickly enough, then that is great. The post indicated that he kept flattening the pipe, it seemed like wasted time. I'm all in favor of a well built piping system. Here at FORD all is exposed and I would not want anyone judging me later.


 
Good point; every electrician who ever looks at your work will be judging you.


----------

